# When to start?



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi,
I'm going to be starting on my first round of clomid in the next few days and had a question, if my af comes but is light and comes properly the next day do I count that as day 1 and carry on to take the first tablet the next day (day2) as it says on the box. Any help would be great!
Sukie x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Sukie. This happens to me also and I count the first day of a full 'proper' bleed as cd1. So if you're spotting or very light don't count that as cd1 but the first day you get full flow. I've also heard that if your proper flow comes after 6pm you should then count the next day as cd1. Does that make sense?

Good luck!

Rosie. xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya, I agree with Rosie
Ignore spotting and treat the day you get a proper flow as CD1, take the tabs the following day


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

and welcome to FF.  

I agree with Rosie I would count the full day of af as your day 1. Good luck with clomid, if you need any help or advise just post.

What does are you on?

Emma xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

As the other ladies have already said, you should ignore any spotting or brown "old" blood. You count cd1 as the first day of full flow red bleeding.
If this bleeding starts *after about 3pm * then you count the following day as cd1.

eg.....

Monday....spotting
Tuesday...full flow bleeding starts 3.30pm
Wednesday...cd1
Thursday...cd2 (start clomid)

Hope that helps & good luck
Natasha


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks ladies for all the advice it has really helped, had a bit of spotting yesterday bit nothing so far today but should be here by tommorrow, will follow the advice x
Emma I'll be a 50 dose of clomid.
Hiya Rosie.
Is everyone on clomid at the mo or finished on it?
Look forward to speaking to you soon x
Sukie


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sukie said:


> Is everyone on clomid at the mo or finished on it?
> Look forward to speaking to you soon x
> Sukie


Hi again

I'm not on clomid anymore. I took in for 6mths in 2005 to boost...I ovulate naturally but prescribed it to regulate my periods cos had gone a bit erratic following 2 early mc's (naturally conceived)...still ovulated on cd14 & periods used to be 28 days but after the mc's alternate months started to be a bit longer for some reason. Consultant also said it would boost ovulation so release more eggs. I responded well...cycles regulated to 30/31 days with ovulation staying on cd14/15 every month...and I released 2 or 3 eggs every cycle (follicle tracking scans & high progesterone levels confirmed)...sadly no bfps for us 

We moved on to ivf last year....1 x ivf (bfn), 2 x fets (both chem pg's) and due to start 2nd fresh ivf in about 5 weeks...

Even though clomid didn't work for us, there are plenty of success stories...clomids been around since the 1950s so if it didn't work well then they wouldn't still prescribe it !!  

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi again 

I'm not on clomid anymore, I'm an honorary clomid chick!  I am always on here though so will help wherever I can 
xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Suki...

I've done 11 cycles of clomid, I have one left. I've had a break of about 6 months and am trying to lose some weight before I take my last cycle. We're always here if you need to ask anything though.

xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks for all your messages an no doubt I'll be needing more advice


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Sukie. Yes, I'm still on Clomid (100mg) and have 4 cycles left. I have PCOS and am also on Metformin.

Good luck and I hope the side effects are kind to you!  

Rosie. xxx


----------

